# My used Craftsman router suddenly stops working....



## schmoo (Apr 7, 2012)

Bought a used router and router table for $50 on Saturday. After making my 10th groove with a straight bit, I turned it off. I returned 5 minutes later, flipped it on and nuthin'. Nada. I messed with the trigger, the collet lock, etc. Removed it from the table and brought inside for a closer look. Opened it up, cleaned out some saw dust and jiggled some things around. PLugged it in and it started up.

Back in my table, it wouldn't start but when I jiggled the collet lock switch, it started up. Got a couple more grooves done, but 1/2 way into one, it stopped again. This time, it seems to have stopped for good.

I see there is no circuit breaker on this thing, but is there an achilles heel that is a good place to start looking ? Is it likely to be in the power on switch or a more internal problem ? 

Thanks


----------



## Doctor Atomo (Feb 23, 2012)

Probably worn brushes.


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

schmoo said:


> Bought a used router and router table for $50 on Saturday. After making my 10th groove with a straight bit, I turned it off. I returned 5 minutes later, flipped it on and nuthin'. Nada. I messed with the trigger, the collet lock, etc. Removed it from the table and brought inside for a closer look. Opened it up, cleaned out some saw dust and jiggled some things around. PLugged it in and it started up.
> 
> Back in my table, it wouldn't start but when I jiggled the collet lock switch, it started up. Got a couple more grooves done, but 1/2 way into one, it stopped again. This time, it seems to have stopped for good.
> 
> ...


On my 20 year old 1-1/4 HP Craftsman router, the shaft lock slide (push in and over) also cuts power to the motor. Perhaps yours is full of sawdust, or worn out.


----------



## john880 (Aug 18, 2010)

Get your self a multi-meter that can run a check on coninuity, or make your self one using a low voltage battery. You have got to be sure you have power when it is suppose to be before eleminating parts. Start at the drills male plug work up the wire to the inside conection points,,,,after wrapping the wire drill around the drill year after year, or pulling it out of a mess using the wire it could have a break that when it is just right it runs. This could also happen as you are messing around with & looking for other causes, as you twist that drill hether & yon. You can also check on other internal parts with a meter,,,such as a switch's & its connection, armature,,,,,,


----------



## rbchilds (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm an industrial electrician by trade. You state "I jiggled the collet lock switch, it started up" this indicates either a loose connection or a faulty switch. Replace the switch and make sure all connections are tight.


----------



## pretender74 (May 27, 2011)

Good morning schmoo. Sounds like you have the same router i have. I am sure it is the switch but the router is about 30 years old. If you figure it out let me know. I hate to throw away any tool unless it is really broke. Gary


----------



## maddog1962 (Mar 22, 2012)

My dad had a an old B&D router that stopped working and he found that if he twisted the cutter with his fingers it would start, i could never bring my self to try it


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

maddog1962 said:


> My dad had a an old B&D router that stopped working and he found that if he twisted the cutter with his fingers it would start, i could never bring my self to try it



Typical Kiwi.........:haha: :haha: :haha:

just kidding. I also would not attempt that......:yes2:


----------

